# Remote Bumper Launcher



## Danny May (Jul 26, 2004)

I was wondering if any of you have any experience with The John Boy's Remote Launcher System, it is advertised in the Feb-Mar issue of RFTN


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Hi DD,

I recently purchased 2 of them and am quite happy with them. I didn't want to have two separate sets of electronics so this is the route I chose. If you have any specific questions give me a shout.

Anthony


----------



## fcafcblue (Jul 8, 2005)

*John Boys Remote Bumper launcher system*

Hi Anthony Heath,
Thank you for your comments on John Boys remote bumper launcher system.
John Boys have been around since 1980. One thing about them they will allways keep on working.
There is alot of field trial and hunt test people that use them and do very well with them  .

Thank You
John


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I did a search on the web for pictures and information on the John Boys and did'nt find anything. Could someone shoot me a link to the website? If no website exists information on them would be appreciated  .


----------

